# Convict limit in 2 hours



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Blah Blah Blah....lots of Sheepies.....blah blah blah....fiddler crabs kill it....blah blah blah Destin Bridge :thumbup:

What are you waiting for?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol nice


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol good report man I like it straight to the point..


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

nice catch! How often do you think the sheepies replenish themselves there?


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats. great catch.

Kevin


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

get some; looks like you qualified for that!
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

tips n tails said:


> nice catch! How often do you think the sheepies replenish themselves there?


No telling with the migration, but that bridge is absolutely loaded right now. My FF was absolutely blowing up the whole time.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Ginzu said:


> No telling with the migration, but that bridge is absolutely loaded right now. My FF was absolutely blowing up the whole time.


How many fids did you go through? 2 dzn?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Probably 3 dozen. I threw back 7 smaller ones trying to get some big boys.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Ginzu said:


> Probably 3 dozen. I threw back 7 smaller ones trying to get some big boys.


Just wondering I picked up some today and thinking about going out tomorrow weather permitting


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job man. Wish I had time to go, hit up a new spot and loaded up on the stone crabs though so still a good day even if I froze my butt off in the water and didnt feel a tug on my rod.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job dude! Whack em and stack em!

Alex


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Perfect job on the report :thumbsup:


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

slayed em!


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

fishing is all about jerks-one jerk waiting on one end waiting for a jerk on the other end


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

tips n tails said:


> Just wondering I picked up some today and thinking about going out tomorrow weather permitting


Forecast looks good for tomorrow, good luck.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome report. I cought a few at I10 by Archie Glover but they were hard to find.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Bet that was fun cleanin lol good job rob!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Redalert08 said:


> Bet that was fun cleanin lol good job rob!


I just cleaned them today. Totally sucked.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job Ginzu, ur always killing em,thanks for the pics


----------

